# how can i overclock a compaq?



## bradshawn (Jun 5, 2008)

I have A Compaq Evo with an 0788h motherboard, 1.7Ghz Pentium 4, 384 Mb of SD ram, 16 Mb nivida vanta graphics, 2 hard drives, CD rom,winXP SP2( it seems worthless...) 

i cant find anything on how to increase the RAM Frequency And The Processor Speed. there Is no CMOS setting in the bios... what the Hell do i do? i just want to know if there is any way to increase the speeds of the RAM and processor... HOW????!!!! (frustration.)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hello . :wave:. and welcome to the Forum . . 

Probably not . . most of the Big OEMs have very restricted BIOS.


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

Could possibly try clockgen. http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Damned OEM!!! I found out about the big wigs exploits with my "first" overclocking mission. An HP pavillion. Soon found the virtues of hand built irresistable.


----------



## bradshawn (Jun 5, 2008)

thankyou for your input. i see a new PC is In Order.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

build one yourself. I got most of my latest machines by buying bits here and there. Eventually, once people see what you are doing they might even donate some parts or even full PCs. Someone I know came round last night with two case, one of which was an old server, along with about 5 terabytes worth of hard disks in a box. All for free!!
My mother always taught me "theres nothing wrong with scrounging and begging, as long as you get something out of it".


----------

